# Nice Picture, Nice Dogs...



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

Merimac said:


> You are running in All Age? With a grouse dog? Like against Luke and Kinkalar and Robin Gates?? That is crazy. I hope you do well!


Mike, Rock is looking great! Good luck with him this year!

Ben, If any dog coming from the woods can do it, Rock is the dog. That boy has some wheels and one hell of a nose on him!


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Is Bruce giving up in the woods? I don't think that big trailer could get in to Gladwin.


----------



## Merimac (Jan 17, 2006)

FindTheBird said:


> Thanks Ben, he's one of those dogs who seems to be able to adjust his range to the circumstances, whether it be 75-150 yards in the grouse woods, or +700 yards in the wide open spaces when handled off horseback.
> 
> Here's an example; last Fall he ran a huge horseback shooting dog race on Saturday and had a bird after time at around 600 yards. On Sunday, I handled him in a walking stake on the same course and placed him on 3 really nice broke finds--and his range was far less than half that of the previous day.
> 
> ...


I get Horseback. Ie. George Tracy and the east coast circuit, but All Age is a way different animal. Thats pretty cool. If you ever get the chance ride on Robin Gates Braces. That dude is the king of showing a dog. He does not spend much time digging out a dog its just where he points that it will soon be. Its an awesome staged production. I hope to watch Bruce do the same some day.

Ben


----------



## Merimac (Jan 17, 2006)

Oops I put Kinklar in that group.

Is Bruce going to work with Travis?

ben


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

Merimac said:


> Oops I put Kinklar in that group.
> 
> Is Bruce going to work with Travis?
> 
> ben


It's a really different ball game but I'm really looking forward to it. It'll also be nice to physically see him run in a trial--as you know, there's usually not much to see in the average grouse trial. Bruce informs me that Rock's showing at the right times and the right places and has been literally 100% on his bird handling this Winter so hopes are high, but I realize that when talking dogs, "always" and "never" should never be part of the vocabulary because anything can, and will happen.

Not sure if he's forming any partnerships, but I think that he and Travis are friends.

Terry, he's in transition right-now with the G. N. Invitational the last coverdog, with a new emphasis on walking and horseback shooting dog this Spring (along with a little AA as mentioned). To my knowledge, he's still going to be doing a lot of grouse training for client's gun dogs and grouse trial dogs.


----------



## chewy (Mar 27, 2006)

ha I knew it wouldn't be long until he crossed over to the good Side


curious why he entered him in all age rather than shooting dog. good luck. I hope he wins. would be awesome. what day is it. I may drive over and check it out 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

chewy said:


> ha I knew it wouldn't be long until he crossed over to the good Side
> 
> 
> curious why he entered him in all age rather than shooting dog. good luck. I hope he wins. would be awesome. what day is it. I may drive over and check it out
> ...


Thanks Jason, I'd be happy with just a good run for his first time-out. I haven't looked for the ad in the Field, but the AF online calendar has it as March 19 in Richmond, hosted by the Central KY Quail Club.

Rock's also running this week in the SD companion stake of the NBHA Kentucky Open Derby Classic held in Nancy, KY. Here's the running order from the horseback board:
http://members.boardhost.com/Horsebackfieldtrials/msg/1361061889.html


----------



## chewy (Mar 27, 2006)

nbha is walking isn't it?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

chewy said:


> nbha is walking isn't it?
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Yep.


----------



## MIGSP (Apr 8, 2012)

Against the dogs running at Ames??? I am in no means attempting to disparage your dog, but those dogs at Ames are the best in the country, and all have multiple AA championships won yearly to be able to be entered!!! They were all raised off of horseback and a 700yd cast to them is a stroll in the park. Chasehill Bud has won in I think every venue and 30 plus chanpionships and I do not think that you would ever hear John Stolgitis talk that he could run with the dogs at Ames.

I do not have a dog in the fight of course, as my dog is no where near as accomplished as Rock, nor is her mother. But I think we all scoff when we hear of kids trying to leave junior high and go to the NBA


----------



## fish fanatic jr. (Feb 18, 2004)

Jr. High to NBA really? That's the beautiful thing about trials anything can happen. Ill be rootin for rock


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

I don't think I'd call cover dog jr high, but go Rock go

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MIGSP (Apr 8, 2012)

Yes really!!! I also wish him all the success in the world and hope that he has it. I also believe that if there is a trainer that can get it out of him that Bruce is the person to do it. We all can argue nature/nurture, but how many litters do you think it took to produce a Touch's White Out, Lesters Snowatch, or Connors EZ button. I believe that the track record of those dogs from a young age showed what they had, along with the fact that they may have been the only dogs out of multiple litters that could do it


----------



## MIGSP (Apr 8, 2012)

Steelheadfred said:


> I don't think I'd call cover dog jr high, but go Rock go
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 
I never said that it was, but there is a large difference between AA and coverdog. Like I said in the original post, Chasehill Bud may be one of the most accomplished coverdogs/trial dogs run in the MW/ East coast, and I do not see his handler attempting to campaign him.


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

I got no dog in this fight, dance with what you brought, don't know If you don't go

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## WestCoastHunter (Apr 3, 2008)

Steelheadfred said:


> I got no dog in this fight, dance with what you brought, don't know If you don't go
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


That's what I say. Rocky is out of a dog that went to Ames a few times if memory serves. He may do great in the venue or crash and burn. Either way you've gotta have a little respect for the attempt.

Even if he isn't Ames material I suspect it would build some cred if he can place in some AA events given where he started.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MIGSP (Apr 8, 2012)

WestCoastHunter said:


> That's what I say. Rocky is out of a dog that went to Ames a few times if memory serves. He may do great in the venue or crash and burn. Either way you've gotta have a little respect for the attempt.
> 
> Even if he isn't Ames material I suspect it would build some cred if he can place in some AA events given where he started.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
I agree 100% and I am rooting for him to have a successful career, whether it be in coverdog, shooting dog, AA, or just a personal gundog. All I meant is that the top 47 dogs in the country were invited to Ames this year. Many of them did not even travel there. It would be a little early to think that Rock could compete with them.


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

MIGSP said:


> I agree 100% and I am rooting for him to have a successful career, whether it be in coverdog, shooting dog, AA, or just a personal gundog. All I meant is that the top 47 dogs in the country were invited to Ames this year. Many of them did not even travel there. It would be a little early to think that Rock could compete with them.


Says the woodcock hunter...............


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

MIGSP said:


> I agree 100% and I am rooting for him to have a successful career, whether it be in coverdog, shooting dog, AA, or just a personal gundog. All I meant is that the top 47 dogs in the country were invited to Ames this year. Many of them did not even travel there. It would be a little early to think that Rock could compete with them.


Thanks for the well wishes, and I fully realize it's a real long-shot (at least short-term) as it is for every dog of every line. I'm only going by what I've seen myself and from what I've heard of his Winter training that took place on a 44,000 acre AA trial grounds out west. During this training period, he's really bloomed and has been showing the characteristics of a very competitive AA dog. Will those characteristics translate into wins? That's impossible to predict, but all the tools appear to be there and with that, it's at least possible.
One note on Rock's father: he began as a shooting dog then moved to AA later in his career and wound-up running at Grand Junction 3 consecutive years.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2006)

Looking good Mike, good luck with the new adventure, sounds like fun.


----------



## Birdsonthebrain (Nov 3, 2009)

Best of Luck Mike & Rock. That sure is a great picture. Keep us posted


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

Thanks for the support guys. 


FindTheBird said:


> _...Rock's also running this week in the SD companion stake of the NBHA Kentucky Open Derby Classic held in Nancy, KY._..http://members.boardhost.com/Horsebackfieldtrials/msg/1361061889.html


This thread is beginning to get pretty long for a simple picture post, but I thought that I'd pass along that within the hour, Rock was awarded 2nd and brother Johnny was 3rd in the KY Open Shooting Dog mentioned earlier in the thread.

I should mention that Bruce also won the Kentucky Open Derby Classic with Hifive's Unlisted (Dusty). I almost bought that dog and I'm beginning to regret it after all of the winning he's been doing .


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

FindTheBird said:


> Thanks for the support guys.
> 
> 
> This thread is beginning to get pretty long for a simple picture post, but I thought that I'd pass along that within the hour, Rock was awarded 2nd and brother Johnny was 3rd in the KY Open Shooting Dog mentioned earlier in the thread.
> ...


Sweet! Congrats to you and Bruce and the gang!


----------



## dauber (Jan 11, 2010)

FindTheBird said:


> Thanks for the support guys.
> 
> This thread is beginning to get pretty long for a simple picture post, but I thought that I'd pass along that within the hour, Rock was awarded 2nd and brother Johnny was 3rd in the KY Open Shooting Dog mentioned earlier in the thread.
> 
> I should mention that Bruce also won the Kentucky Open Derby Classic with Hifive's Unlisted (Dusty). I almost bought that dog and I'm beginning to regret it after all of the winning he's been doing .


 
Very nice for Rock! Good job Bruce.


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

FindTheBird said:


> Thanks for the support guys.
> 
> 
> This thread is beginning to get pretty long for a simple picture post, but I thought that I'd pass along that within the hour, Rock was awarded 2nd and brother Johnny was 3rd in the KY Open Shooting Dog mentioned earlier in the thread.
> ...


Nice job! Congrats!


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

Just got off the horn with Bruce. I guess that young Dusty had point stolen a couple times and Rock's brace-mate circled him at close range while on point, both Dusty and Rock holding broke through all that crazy chaos.
Time to get off this infernal machine and watch a college basketball game.


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

I've always said you can reel in a big running dog you can't get a boot polisher to run big. I walked a brace where Rock run with a all age pointer from Oh.(Miller Breeding) at Ionia. That dog couldn't keep up with Rock it didn't have the range or speed. Rock and Bruce will have no problems in all age. It's just a different game they will transition well.


----------



## Scott Berg (Feb 24, 2008)

fish fanatic jr. said:


> Jr. High to NBA really? That's the beautiful thing about trials anything can happen. Ill be rootin for rock


Keep in mind that Bruce has frequently bred to top HB dogs (including AA) You do still have a point. Even moving from HB shooting dog to AA is difficult. Luke Eisenhart, Sean Derrig, and Travis Gellhaus have all recently moved from SD to AA and over th ecourse of their first year they transitioned most of their SDs out and replaced them. Sean sold a couple of very accomplished SD Champions.

BTW ... It has been done. (last year by a Setter) So, it is certainly possible for a Pointer from this caliber of breeding to do it to. 

SRB


----------



## chewy (Mar 27, 2006)

Steelheadfred said:


> I don't think I'd call cover dog jr high, but go Rock go
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I wouldn't either. I would call it kindergarten. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Just seen this on cover dog form from Ky.

Open Shooting Dog 
1 Merritts Lucky 
owner&handler Terry Merritt 
2 Hifive Rock Solid 
owner Mike Lareau handler Bruce Minard 
3 Fireside High Noon 
owner Mary Esser handler Bruce Minard


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

chewy said:


> I wouldn't either. I would call it kindergarten.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Now, now. Like any of the doggy games, it has it's own unique challenges (and heavy tail feathering doesn't hurt)


----------



## MIGSP (Apr 8, 2012)

Worm Dunker said:


> Just seen this on cover dog form from Ky.
> 
> Open Shooting Dog
> 1 Merritts Lucky
> ...


 
I have not looked at the list, but was there a dog from Kinkelaar, or either Tracy run in any of the braces??? Just wondering if Great River Ice was in attendance???:lol: or any of the other big boys of the SD world


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

MIGSP said:


> I have not looked at the list, but was there a dog from Kinkelaar, or either Tracy run in any of the braces??? Just wondering if Great River Ice was in attendance???:lol: or any of the other big boys of the SD world


Nope, this was a 22 dog weekend trial. He (and his brother) had another KY placement two days ago. 
The next CH is the NBHA National Open Shooting Dog Championship in Arkansas followed by the KY AA CH then the Michigan Open Shooting Dog Championship. As with these, there will be some weekend trials and classics interspersed among the championships--actually a pretty common practice among most pros including those mentioned.


----------



## chewy (Mar 27, 2006)

when is the Michigan open championship? Ionia?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

chewy said:


> when is the Michigan open championship? Ionia?


Apr 15  24 at Ionia. I'm betting that Will the wrangler will be there with his horses to rent or you can ride the dog wagon.


----------



## Scott Berg (Feb 24, 2008)

WestCoastHunter said:


> "Lemon colored" refers to pink nose pigment, not the actual color of the fur. Though in fairness it's usually confined to dogs with orange or pale orange coloration. (I've seen pink noses on some liver and white Pointers, they are not considered "lemon colored")
> 
> In the grand scheme of things it doesn't matter.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I am not certain that the genetics are exactly the same but with Setters, lemon is just an expression of orange. Orange can range from "lemon" to dark, almost burnt orange. This is the product of another gene known as a color modifier. I dont' have a photo that shows a good example of lemon but the dog below would represent the dark end of the spectrum.

Pigment coloration is another gene all together.


----------



## WestCoastHunter (Apr 3, 2008)

Scott Berg said:


> I am not certain that the genetics are exactly the same but with Setters, lemon is just an expression of orange. Orange can range from "lemon" to dark, almost burnt orange. This is the product of another gene known as a color modifier. I dont' have a photo that shows a good example of lemon but the dog below would represent the dark end of the spectrum.
> 
> Pigment coloration is another gene all together.


 My point was I don't think a Pointer with light orange coloration and a black nose is, technically, called lemon colored. The pink nose has to exist and even then I believe an orange dog with a pink nose would be referred to as a lemon colored dog.

Lemon really just indicates a color determining gene from what I can tell.

I don't know where a liver Pointer with a pink nose falls into it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Scott Berg (Feb 24, 2008)

WCH,

You made me curious so I looked it up. You are right on. Pointers and Setters are different. Lemon is a unique color in Pointers and it is not possible to have brown or black pigment with a lemon color Pointer. 

SRB


----------



## fish fanatic jr. (Feb 18, 2004)

MIGSP said:


> I have not looked at the list, but was there a dog from Kinkelaar, or either Tracy run in any of the braces??? Just wondering if Great River Ice was in attendance???:lol: or any of the other big boys of the SD world


It was a walking trial, good one tho


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Mike I told you I had this picture just took awhile to find!








[/IMG]


----------

